# When you get sick do you black out?



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

All day I keep coming in and out of awareness. Not blacking out like falling asleep or passing out but going somewhere in my mind, coming to and not remembering what I was thinking in that blank period. I've been doing it all day long and I think it's from this horrible cold I have. It's slightly alarming and I might be alarmed if I could stay with it long enough to be alarmed. But I can't. I just keep spacing out again.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

interesting - like Daydreaming? Constant reveres? tell me more.
They say children daydream a lot, but boy.....haha my god, I was an expert with daydreaming as a kid. It was out of my control. I daydreamed entire dreams through some classes back in grade school.
Feels like it's been ages ago now and I suppose I rarely daydream as much nor remember my dreams. But I do still remember some dreams and some can be so vivid they could be classified as astral projection or ultra lucid dreaming that's pretty creepy the first or 5th time you experience one so detailed. Talk about that movie Inception lol. 
***MINOR SPOILER** Wouldn't say any of them felt like years in a matter of hours though LOL.

side note: I like your avatar. Anyone in particular?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> All day I keep coming in and out of awareness. Not blacking out like falling asleep or passing out but going somewhere in my mind, coming to and not remembering what I was thinking in that blank period. I've been doing it all day long and I think it's from this horrible cold I have. It's slightly alarming and I might be alarmed if I could stay with it long enough to be alarmed. But I can't. I just keep spacing out again.


I know what you mean, and can somewhat relate to this. I don't know the magnitude or degree of your spacing out or level of awareness, but I'm like sooooooo far gone man. Like out. Not here.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> All day I keep coming in and out of awareness. Not blacking out like falling asleep or passing out but going somewhere in my mind, coming to and not remembering what I was thinking in that blank period. I've been doing it all day long and I think it's from this horrible cold I have. It's slightly alarming and I might be alarmed if I could stay with it long enough to be alarmed. But I can't. I just keep spacing out again.


Especially when I am tired or stressed.

I m a constant daydreamer and sometimes I am barely aware of the real world. The other day I met someone in town while waiting infront of a shop. She spent ages trying to catch my attention before I plonked back into the real world and I laughed it off as "oh I am still asleep haha"

Also sometimes when I am thinking/philosophizing about things I'll have some realization and then I instantly forget what it was or what I was thinking about in the first place. I try not to let it bother me because I know from experience a few hours or days later the memory might return and if not, well. When I can I try to write stuff down as I think of it - but even that can be too slow a process to catch those flighty thoughts.

Like insaticable said, I can definitely relate but it is hard to tell how sever these things are judging from our own experience of it. As for me I know it doesn't look like I blank out unusually much to the people around me. In my case it is more of an inner experience rather than something that is clear for all to see.


----------

